# Oil on top of water?



## mylittlepony (Aug 30, 2005)

Keep getting oil floating on water. I keep skimming it off...it comes back.
Could it be my Malyasian driftwood?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very unlikely it is the driftwood. The film is usually caused by proteins in foods that are feed and/or a lack of surface agitation. 

I've found that using a surface skimmer is the best way to keep the water surface clear of the scum. Some say that Molly's will eat the scum.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Trena is correct on all accounts. If you like mollies then just one or two is all you need for a crystal clear surface.


----------



## mylittlepony (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow. Interesting. The surface doesn't get stirred up alot...and the tank has been up for say 10 days with fish. I have been feeding pretty light...never had this in a tank before though. Mollie huh? I'll try it.


Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

wont surface skimmers decrease CO2 levels?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

What kind of surface skimmer would you suggest? I've got a 125 and I'm having the same problem. Maybe I'll try some mollies.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A surface skimmer does not cause agitation of the water surface, it sucks the water in off the surface. So there is no C02 loss to my knowledge.

I have used a Fluval and Ehiem skimmers. I prefer the Fluval over the Ehiem. The Ehiem is way to noisy as it makes a sucking sound. I also think that Aqua-Clear makes a skimmer similar to the Fluval.


----------



## mylittlepony (Aug 30, 2005)

Well the surface agitation worked well.

I was thinking of putting a powerhead on a timer and have it
run for an hour every day just to keep the oil from returning.

Thanks for the cure.

All my plants are looking good...02 bubbles forming on all of them.
Tank seems really stable with the co2 system.

Im happy.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I picked up 4 mollies today. Within 15 minutes of being in the tank they started eating the scum on the surface


----------



## chinaboy1021 (Aug 2, 2005)

i got a 2.5g planted tank. no room in there for mollies. dont want surface agitation either. also i like feeding my fish often. 

not to mention my tank is trimless and open top.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

ADA Lily Pipe outflows raised slightly above the surface at night time eradicates surface film also. Excellent lights-off aeration as well.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Are there any skimmers for the Rena series filters? I have an XP3 and cant seem to find any. ](*,)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've never seen a surface skimmer made for the Rena Filstar filters. However you may be able to use/modify one of the other brands of skimmers to fit the XP3.


----------



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

*Fluval surface skimmer*

You can use the Fluval Surface Skimmer and connect it to your Rena Filstar. That's what I did to my setup and I got clear surface water.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

any chance of taking a pic of that setup with the fluval skimmer and XP3


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

eddtango said:


> You can use the Fluval Surface Skimmer and connect it to your Rena Filstar. That's what I did to my setup and I got clear surface water.


I would also be interested in seeing this, since I have a Filstar..._ Did you have to make any mods to the skimmer or filter?_


----------



## georgiadawgger (Jun 14, 2004)

You just have to do a little modification to the attachment tube part...this is my Hagen skimmer connected to my eheim....you can do the same with a filstar...


----------



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

I may be a little late with this tread by I'm another testamomy of a molly eating up scum. I got two for my 20gallon and one balloon molly for my 3g nano. Unfortunaly I'm not seeing much results for my nano but the 20g is scum free.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i get this same thing but when i do a water change every week it goes away. just an interesting side not, blow on your water surface it's like a bowl of rice crispies, hehehe. i think it has something to do with co2


----------

